# What type of shipping boxes to use for shipping Coffee mugs?



## oneeyedjack (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi All,

Just wondering what type of boxes people are using for shipping coffee mugs. We are deciding between uline's regular corrugated boxes or their white indestructo boxes. There is a difference of 42 cents per box for the 4x4x4.Nice thing is they have other indestructo boxes that hold 2 mugs and 4 mugs with the separators between each mug. So any one who ships mugs would like to hear your opinions.

Thanks
Gary


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

charge your price shiping/handleing. good to ship safe! less hassles with broken mugs. have a nice day uncletee.


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

Maybe a bit late, but I use 5 x 5 x 5 corrugated boxes from boxsource.com. It's better to have a little room for packing peanuts than to have the handle tight agaist the side of the box. The handle would be the first thing to break.


----------



## oneeyedjack (Mar 7, 2007)

Mike
We bought the 4x4x4 indestructo boxes.Put one together and they are pretty darn solid, think it would take alot to break one. Not much room left for bubble wrap or anything but i kinda think that is why the box is built so strong. Just hate paying that much for a little box that might be overkill.

Thanks
Gary


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

With shipping, I paid $37.00 for a box of 100 and stopped at a local retail store and picked up all the free packing peanuts I'll need for a long time. I try to get by as economically (cheap) as possible. 

I just know from experience that with a framed picture, if the glass is too snug, it doesn't take much of an impact to crack it. A little "give" is nice to have. Good luck with your indestructo boxes. I've never seen one so can't really comment on them.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

This is old, but don't know if anyone knows this or not. Canon cells a Selphy cp910 sublimation printer. You can buy them anywhere. Bestbuy, Amazon, etc. 

Don't know if you can print sublimation paper or not. It's prints 4" x 6". If it does print on sub paper, you can cut up some 8.5" x 11" paper. 

Going back to bestbuy tomorrow to pick up my phone. Will take some paper and see if they'll print it.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

selanac said:


> This is old, but don't know if anyone knows this or not. Canon cells a Selphy cp910 sublimation printer. You can buy them anywhere. Bestbuy, Amazon, etc.
> 
> Don't know if you can print sublimation paper or not. It's prints 4" x 6". If it does print on sub paper, you can cut up some 8.5" x 11" paper.
> 
> Going back to bestbuy tomorrow to pick up my phone. Will take some paper and see if they'll print it.


Paul, that printer is not suitable for heat transfer sublimation.

The ribbons have a clear coat that overcoats the CMY colors. 

http://gdlp01.c-wss.com/gds/8/0300008008/02/cp900-pug2-en.pdf

See the specs on page 52.

Also, you can't just use any paper with that printer, for example cutting up some 8.5 x 11 paper you have on hand. The concept of that technology is that it is a true sublimation printer. That is to say you are actually sublimating the paper that is it designed for. That paper has a clear polymer coating just like our mugs and tiles do. _So you actually sublimate the paper that comes with it_.

Back in the day those types of printers were used for mug sublimation, they had a feature where you could apply the overcoat optionally, new models don't have that anymore. Also, the sublimated paper was then applied to the mug and heat pressed. In essence it was a double sublimation ... first sublimate the image onto paper, then re-sublimate the image onto a mug.

Some 3rd party suppliers modded the printers and also provided ribbons that were oversaturated with sublimation dye. Since the printers were designed for paper printing if you didn't use a modded printer or 3rd party ribbon then your "re-sublimated" image was weak looking.

I had both a Hitachi "video printer" and a "Fargo photo fun", both these were a decade before inkjet sublimation was viable. 

Inkjet is so much more superior to these it makes no sense to use those anymore.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Okay thanks Mike. I can still use them for a Photo printer.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Call Conde.com, ask for Claudia, x251. Ask for mug shipping boxes and inserts made of foam.


----------



## lotsamugs (Jun 17, 2015)

If anyone still looks at this thread you should know, Demon decal on ebay sells sublimation mugs that include styrofoam boxes. The mug/box weighs under 13oz so you can ship them first class which has been extremely beneficial to my growing mug business


----------

